# Newbie!!!



## isolda (Apr 28, 2005)

Hello!  Just wanted to introduce myself!!! Im Jessica (Isolda is my middle name).  Someone linked me to this site! it looks awesome!!!

yeah babble babble.  I post a lot on lj makeup communities.  Im a MAC whore and I am not ashamed to admit it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So yaaaaaaaah

HI!


----------



## Alexa (Apr 28, 2005)

yay welcome my love!!


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 28, 2005)

welcome


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 28, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra Isolda!!


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 28, 2005)

welcome to specktra.


----------



## isolda (Apr 28, 2005)

thank you!!!


----------



## user2 (Apr 29, 2005)

VuittonVictim (a.k.a. Linda) welcomes you to Specktra!


----------



## Jessica (Apr 29, 2005)

Welcome fellow MAC-whore, so glad that we're out and proud  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hope you have fun here at Specktra!!


----------



## PnkCosmo (May 2, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra!!


----------



## Juneplum (May 4, 2005)

welcome isolda! i've enjoyed your posts on LJ sooo much! it's nice to have u here!! i LOVE The post u did today on LJ with the greens and blues! VERY purdy!!!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (May 4, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra


----------



## kiwicleopatra (May 5, 2005)

yay for Mac Whores!!!!


----------

